# Overnight stop by Poole



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

We will be crossing from Santander to Pool arriving around 11 o'clock at night.

Any ideas for a overnight stop.?

Bryan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

At the ferry port. "There are short and long term parking facilities opposite the terminal. Caravans cannot be left in the car park but can be parked 'overnight' in the car lanes for a £5.00 fee. There is 24 hours access to toilet facilities. Please call 01202 440220 for details."

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/guides/ports/poole


----------

